# error code p2711



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

2010 VW CC 2.0L turbo 4 DSG....hello and good afternoon. I am here to tell you that i have changed the mech unit and now I am having the same issues......basically.....when i park the car the error code p2711 comes up. when driving however it's fine and doesn't give me any issues at all...could you help me please. I Don't know if it's the clutch that needs to be changed or not....also I did a "basic settings" but have been reading about something called clutch adaptation


----------



## DrummerVwCC2010 (Feb 28, 2014)

gunitd50 said:


> 2010 VW CC 2.0L turbo 4 DSG....hello and good afternoon. I am here to tell you that i have changed the mech unit and now I am having the same issues......basically.....when i park the car the error code p2711 comes up. when driving however it's fine and doesn't give me any issues at all...could you help me please. I Don't know if it's the clutch that needs to be changed or not....also I did a "basic settings" but have been reading about something called clutch adaptation


Disconect battery for 10 mins, if the light still comes back try clutch adaptation. If that does not work you may have a faulty Megatronics unit.


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

DrummerVwCC2010 said:


> Disconect battery for 10 mins, if the light still comes back try clutch adaptation. If that does not work you may have a faulty Megatronics unit.


so the clutch adaptation is something separate from the basic settings...I have changed the mechatronics unit already. It's a new one i just installed


----------



## DrummerVwCC2010 (Feb 28, 2014)

gunitd50 said:


> so the clutch adaptation is something separate from the basic settings...I have changed the mechatronics unit already. It's a new one i just installed


Sorta, clutch adaptation basically resets the entire megatronics module to factory. Everything gets reset, pressure, shift sequencing ETC. If you actually done it right you will know DSG will drive like it did when it was brand new. I suggest doing it one more time. You said it drives fine so that leads me to believe that the actual Meg unit is performing properly. Sometimes they come with faults, that is why you have to download software to them when you get them. Most are slap on and clutch adaptation, but im willing to bet that you need a software update. As long as u drained the fluid and done it all correctly when it was nice and cool then that the only thing it can be.


----------



## DrummerVwCC2010 (Feb 28, 2014)

DrummerVwCC2010 said:


> Sorta, clutch adaptation basically resets the entire megatronics module to factory. Everything gets reset, pressure, shift sequencing ETC. If you actually done it right you will know DSG will drive like it did when it was brand new. I suggest doing it one more time. You said it drives fine so that leads me to believe that the actual Meg unit is performing properly. Sometimes they come with faults, that is why you have to download software to them when you get them. Most are slap on and clutch adaptation, but im willing to bet that you need a software update. As long as u drained the fluid and done it all correctly when it was nice and cool then that the only thing it can be.


So yes Clutch adaptation is a separate procedure. 

Try the following procedure FIRST,

1. Turn the ignition ON, but don't start the engine.

2. Floor the gas pedal and hold it like that for 20-30 seconds.

3. Turn the ignition OFF, release the gas pedal.

It might be not the complete DSG reset, but at least your shift logic will be reset.

If that doesn't work then do the complete adaptation,
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/6-Speed_Direct_Shift_Gearbox_(DSG/02E)


If none of these work you have exhausted what you can do and she has to go in and get software, or yet another Meg unit.


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

DrummerVwCC2010 said:


> So yes Clutch adaptation is a separate procedure.
> 
> Try the following procedure FIRST,
> 
> ...


I may have to go in and do a clutch adaptation then. I have done the following procedure in the previous quote. when I did swap the mech unit. I performed a basic settings at the dealer....they did perform a basic settings but then I'll have to ask for a clutch adaptation on it


----------



## DrummerVwCC2010 (Feb 28, 2014)

gunitd50 said:


> I may have to go in and do a clutch adaptation then. I have done the following procedure in the previous quote. when I did swap the mech unit. I performed a basic settings at the dealer....they did perform a basic settings but then I'll have to ask for a clutch adaptation on it


Did a dealership install the meg or did you?


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

DrummerVwCC2010 said:


> Did a dealership install the meg or did you?





A vw/Audi shop did it for me and I had the setting done at VW


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

DrummerVwCC2010 said:


> Sorta, clutch adaptation basically resets the entire megatronics module to factory. Everything gets reset, pressure, shift sequencing ETC. If you actually done it right you will know DSG will drive like it did when it was brand new. I suggest doing it one more time. You said it drives fine so that leads me to believe that the actual Meg unit is performing properly. Sometimes they come with faults, that is why you have to download software to them when you get them. Most are slap on and clutch adaptation, but im willing to bet that you need a software update. As long as u drained the fluid and done it all correctly when it was nice and cool then that the only thing it can be.





DrummerVwCC2010 said:


> So yes Clutch adaptation is a separate procedure.
> 
> Try the following procedure FIRST,
> 
> ...



Will the shift logic reset do away with my stage 1 flash? i am bringing my 2011 CC 2.0T DSG in this monday to get looked at. 


The car keeps losing the ability to change/switch gears. It usually happens after I stop and then try driving again. I get the drive selector lights blinking at me (the P, R, N, D on the dashboard). Each gear will feel like its in Neutral. The car will Just rev. So I turn the car off and back on and everything works like it never happened. This time after it did that, when I put it in park and hit the parking break, the car shook for a few seconds. Then the CEL light game on. I got a code reading *P2711 unexpected mechanical gear disengagement* came on. After the code was reset, the CEL never came back on and drove normal. This happens a lot after some agressive driving. This was happening when the car was stock and after it was flashed. 

Do you guys know if they have to do anything to my DSG, if my Stage 1 flash will go back to stock. Just asking because I don't wanna go back to Miami to be reflashed. Also my dealer is super mod friendly. 

Thanks!

P.S. I took a video of this happening if interested.


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

volkscedes said:


> Will the shift logic reset do away with my stage 1 flash? i am bringing my 2011 CC 2.0T DSG in this monday to get looked at.
> 
> 
> The car keeps losing the ability to change/switch gears. It usually happens after I stop and then try driving again. I get the drive selector lights blinking at me (the P, R, N, D on the dashboard). Each gear will feel like its in Neutral. The car will Just rev. So I turn the car off and back on and everything works like it never happened. This time after it did that, when I put it in park and hit the parking break, the car shook for a few seconds. Then the CEL light game on. I got a code reading *P2711 unexpected mechanical gear disengagement* came on. After the code was reset, the CEL never came back on and drove normal. This happens a lot after some agressive driving. This was happening when the car was stock and after it was flashed.
> ...



I would like to see it also what exactly did u do


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

gunitd50 said:


> I would like to see it also what exactly did u do


all i do is turn the car off and back on and its back to normal. but that cant be right, this cant be "typical dsg". what if i went on a road trip and get stuck cause no gears work? thanks god i have a 2 extended warranty. im bringing the car in this monday. the flashing driving gears and the gears not working happens after i do a bunch of agressive diving i noticed. 

ill put the video up and send you a link, gimme a minute.

ok here's the video!

View My Video


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

volkscedes said:


> all i do is turn the car off and back on and its back to normal. but that cant be right, this cant be "typical dsg". what if i went on a road trip and get stuck cause no gears work? thanks god i have a 2 extended warranty. im bringing the car in this monday. the flashing driving gears and the gears not working happens after i do a bunch of agressive diving i noticed.
> 
> ill put the video up and send you a link, gimme a minute.
> 
> ...


I remember in the past flashing PRND would be a typical issue of mechantronics problem most of time. I think this happens when it over heats. Don't quote me on it though


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

milan187 said:


> I remember in the past flashing PRND would be a typical issue of mechantronics problem most of time. I think this happens when it over heats. Don't quote me on it though


sounds like a good observation, i mean, it usually happens after i drove the beans out of the car in sport mode for about 30 mins but that shouldn't happen.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

volkscedes said:


> sounds like a good observation, i mean, it usually happens after i drove the beans out of the car in sport mode for about 30 mins but that shouldn't happen.


Yea I'm pretty sure that's what it is for you, but let the dealer diagnoise it. Should be covered under warranty.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

milan187 said:


> Yea I'm pretty sure that's what it is for you, but let the dealer diagnoise it. Should be covered under warranty.


that and the clutch pack sounds like it may need to be replaced from what im learning after much research on here. oh dsg how i hate thea.


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

volkscedes said:


> that and the clutch pack sounds like it may need to be replaced from what im learning after much research on here. oh dsg how i hate thea.


yeah i am thinking that is what i am going to do is just swap them out....I can get the parts for like 450 and get it installed for like 250 so I am gonna count my blessings and do that this way


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

gunitd50 said:


> yeah i am thinking that is what i am going to do is just swap them out....I can get the parts for like 450 and get it installed for like 250 so I am gonna count my blessings and do that this way


hey bud, before u do that , why not take it to the dealer? i know theres a standard long term dsg warrant for this after reading the threads. thats what im gonna do , i also have a pre owned certifed warranty


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Although I've seen a few cases where people replaced clutch packs I don't think that's really common at all. They seem to be built to take a lot of power. 

Replacing machtronics, now that's everywhere. Just maybe not with the newer models.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

milan187 said:


> Although I've seen a few cases where people replaced clutch packs I don't think that's really common at all. They seem to be built to take a lot of power.
> 
> Replacing machtronics, now that's everywhere. Just maybe not with the newer models.


dsg burn in hell! hopefully all of us will get our dsg's squared away:banghead::banghead:


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

volkscedes said:


> dsg burn in hell! hopefully all of us will get our dsg's squared away:banghead::banghead:



What I don't understand is all these 2006 TDI that had DSG pretty much had no issues. I know of 3 cars that have 2000k plus and nothing ever done on them except fluid change. I wonder if VW switched suppliers or try to cut cost somewhere.


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

volkscedes said:


> hey bud, before u do that , why not take it to the dealer? i know theres a standard long term dsg warrant for this after reading the threads. thats what im gonna do , i also have a pre owned certifed warranty



thanks for the advice i really like this thread as I know that it's going to help me save money in the long run and meet other people that's as excited for cars like me I love my vw cc but i want it to run right. as far as going to the dealer, I went there after i did the mech unit swap (they didn't wanna adhere to the warranty due to the fact that i didn't change the fluid at 40k but went at 50k (didn't know it was in the manual) but anyway i went there to get the basic settings done and now that's what I got to deal with now. so I am not sure on what to do but to switch out the packs.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

gunitd50 said:


> thanks for the advice i really like this thread as I know that it's going to help me save money in the long run and meet other people that's as excited for cars like me I love my vw cc but i want it to run right. as far as going to the dealer, I went there after i did the mech unit swap (they didn't wanna adhere to the warranty due to the fact that i didn't change the fluid at 40k but went at 50k (didn't know it was in the manual) but anyway i went there to get the basic settings done and now that's what I got to deal with now. so I am not sure on what to do but to switch out the packs.


from all my research it seems that anyone that finally fixed there dsg problem was with the new clutch packs. and also no problem, im glad i can help, im trying to learn as well to save money and know what im talking about when im at the dealer and they try and sell me some bs!


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

volkscedes said:


> from all my research it seems that anyone that finally fixed there dsg problem was with the new clutch packs. and also no problem, im glad i can help, im trying to learn as well to save money and know what im talking about when im at the dealer and they try and sell me some bs!





thanks very much i am just going to go ahead and do that and get it over with


----------



## DrummerVwCC2010 (Feb 28, 2014)

gunitd50 said:


> A vw/Audi shop did it for me and I had the setting done at VW


The reason I ask is there is a TSB for the Meg unit. I had mine replaced for free, at 47000 and got a rental. I'm not saying that the Vw/Audi guys messed up but they messed up. Once the unit is installed they should have done software, fluid drain at proper temperature and adaptation upon install. That code only populates if there is a Meg and clutch issue and it cant be a ghost fault. Take it to an actual dealership, explain the issue and you should be fine. Our power train warranties last until 50000 and they always make exceptions for the guys that make it past that. If not then you may have to pay out of pocket for the Meg unit to be replaced again. Let me know how this goes.


----------



## DrummerVwCC2010 (Feb 28, 2014)

volkscedes said:


> Will the shift logic reset do away with my stage 1 flash? i am bringing my 2011 CC 2.0T DSG in this monday to get looked at.
> 
> 
> The car keeps losing the ability to change/switch gears. It usually happens after I stop and then try driving again. I get the drive selector lights blinking at me (the P, R, N, D on the dashboard). Each gear will feel like its in Neutral. The car will Just rev. So I turn the car off and back on and everything works like it never happened. This time after it did that, when I put it in park and hit the parking break, the car shook for a few seconds. Then the CEL light game on. I got a code reading *P2711 unexpected mechanical gear disengagement* came on. After the code was reset, the CEL never came back on and drove normal. This happens a lot after some agressive driving. This was happening when the car was stock and after it was flashed.
> ...


This is not "typical DSG", Your experiencing a thermal event in side the transmission that is resulting in the Meg unit faulting to protect the Transmission. It may be from hot fluid or a bad thermal sensor(more likely). This will result in them replacing your Meg unit and you more than likely loosing your flash. I'm not sure resetting the shift logic would format your existing flash. To be honest I don't even think your existing flash would trigger the reset with the sequence above so it may be a waste of time for you. If you had a VCDS cable you could monitor your fluid temperature, but I know for a fact that this is a thermal event. DIY flush may help or take her in and have them deal with it, but i suggest taking her hot(aggressive driving), that way when they try to replicate the fault their chances will be better.


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

DrummerVwCC2010 said:


> This is not "typical DSG", Your experiencing a thermal event in side the transmission that is resulting in the Meg unit faulting to protect the Transmission. It may be from hot fluid or a bad thermal sensor(more likely). This will result in them replacing your Meg unit and you more than likely loosing your flash. I'm not sure resetting the shift logic would format your existing flash. To be honest I don't even think your existing flash would trigger the reset with the sequence above so it may be a waste of time for you. If you had a VCDS cable you could monitor your fluid temperature, but I know for a fact that this is a thermal event. DIY flush may help or take her in and have them deal with it, but i suggest taking her hot(aggressive driving), that way when they try to replicate the fault their chances will be better.



thanks for all the help guys will keep yall posted. I try to reply as SOON as someone replies to the thread so keep them coming please


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Spoke with a friend of mine at VW who's happens to be my service writer. He spoke to the mechanic who is going to be looking at my car next week and he said and I quote "sounds like clutch packs!" ... so no wonder why all the people on there that had there mech unit replaced still had the same issues. so im almost 100% sure its the clutch packs that cause the lunging forward, the flashing gears, the gears working until u turn the car off and back on, the pause when u put the car in reverse and it takes a few seconds to engage, etc...monday ill know more after i bring my car in


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

volkscedes said:


> Spoke with a friend of mine at VW who's happens to be my service write. He spoke to the mechanic who is going to be looking at my car next week and he said and I quote "sounds like clutch packs!" ... so no wonder why all the people on there that had there mech unit replaced still had the same issues. so im almost 100% sure its the clutch packs that cause the lunging forward, the flashing gears, the gears working until u turn the car off and back on, the pause when u put the car in reverse and it takes a few seconds to engage, etc...monday ill know more after i bring my car in


Well I'll do the same


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

gunitd50 said:


> Well I'll do the same


I am so sure its the clutch packs after today's conversation.


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

Time to spend another thousand dollars


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

gunitd50 said:


> Time to spend another thousand dollars


do u not have a warranty dude? i had a pre-owned certifed and its worth checking out if the clutch patchs are covered in general warranty because the DSG is


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

volkscedes said:


> do u not have a warranty dude? i had a pre-owned certifed and its worth checking out if the clutch patchs are covered in general warranty because the DSG is



good morning everybody happy Memorial Day to all who subscribe to this thread I hope that the conversation is it over and I hope the guy went to Volkswagen to get the clutch packs removed comes back on this forum to let us other guys know that it is in fact the clutch packs that needs to be changed I've been told that I need to reset the clutch packs due to the fact that I've changed the mechatronics unit and now I'm just wondering if I can get some kind of feedback on that


----------



## Clint2264 (Sep 26, 2014)

*my car does the same thing 70,000 miles and if i turn the car on and off it works just fine!! weird*



gunitd50 said:


> good morning everybody happy Memorial Day to all who subscribe to this thread I hope that the conversation is it over and I hope the guy went to Volkswagen to get the clutch packs removed comes back on this forum to let us other guys know that it is in fact the clutch packs that needs to be changed I've been told that I need to reset the clutch packs due to the fact that I've changed the mechatronics unit and now I'm just wondering if I can get some kind of feedback on that



Deos anybody know what happened or the cost to fix this issue


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

Clint2264 said:


> Deos anybody know what happened or the cost to fix this issue



from what i'm told u have to replace the clutch...do not replace the mech unit unless u know for sure it's messed up....it's the clutch


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

gunitd50 said:


> from what i'm told u have to replace the clutch...do not replace the mech unit unless u know for sure it's messed up....it's the clutch


After reading thru the entire thread, I too had similar issues and VW replaced the clutch packs and no more issues. They also changed the dsg fluid while they were there (and filter) at no cost. I was just at 40k miles


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jhawkcclux said:


> After reading thru the entire thread, I too had similar issues and VW replaced the clutch packs and no more issues. They also changed the dsg fluid while they were there (and filter) at no cost. I was just at 40k miles




yeah that's what it was too i had to get mines changed myself and pay due to the fact that it was out of warranty


----------



## vwtech.sunset (Dec 10, 2013)

*dsg*

Volkswgen atech bulletins states if your vehicle has over 19,000 miles and a p2711 fault replace front clutch packs, cover, fluid, and filter then adapt.


----------



## Ken M. (7 mo ago)

Old post but I have new information. My 2010 EOS at 147k miles was throwing this code on occasion. The car would not shift out of 1st or go into reverse. If I turned it off and on all was good. I assumed it was the clutch pack and bought a complete one off Ebay for $525. Most shops won't touch these with a 10 foot poll. I finally found one in Chula Vista CA, Soto's. They took it for a test drive and told me they thought the clutch pack was fine. They took it out and found that two of the ball bearings on one of the clutch forks had come out of the plastic holder and thus would occasionally get stuck in the area of movement. Since they had it out I had them replace the forks and install the new clutch pack for $1600.


----------

